# 2021 F250 w/ 8.5 Western Pro Plus in New York



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello all,

Due to personal issues, I am going to sell my truck. Big data points are:

2021 Ford F-250 SuperDuty (standard cab, 8' bed, 4wd, 6.2, 3.73, FX4, STX, locking diff, power windows/mirrors/cruise etc)
Truck accessories: Line X bed & Hammerhead steps (line x'd) backrack w/ beacon platform and 21" LED flashy light, hard tonneau cover, 4 rear lights connected to aux switches, jump seat center console, (5) new 285/75-18 duratracs on stock wheels (400 miles driven), (5) steel wheels with 235/85-17 Nokian LT3's (300 miles driven) and a bunch of other stuffs.
Plow setup: 3 month old Western Pro Plus 8.5' w/ LED lights, back drag edge, Winter Equipment curb guards, rubber deflector, 36" markers & large spares kit duffle bag (2 of every hose, extra misc parts & gallon of fluid)

4008 miles on the truck, plowed with it once... Balance of factory warranty left on truck (4+ years). 1.5 year left on Western warranty.

Located an hour north of NYC. currently have a loan on the truck with a local credit union.

Private party value as of this morning (2/1) is $53k for the truck by itself. Trade in value is 47.9k ~49.9k.

Price: $58k complete with extra wheelset, plow and lots of other goodies.

Will post up pics when i get home later. Thanks for looking!


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

bazjeepers said:


> Pics?


Oops... Sowwy 

I have a thousand pics of it, but in full disclosure here is my thread on FTE:

https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1655957-rodknees-2021-little-cab-stx-build-thread.html


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Man, sweet truck.. good luck with the sale! it looks like you have done a ton of work to it..


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

buttaluv said:


> Man, sweet truck.. good luck with the sale! it looks like you have done a ton of work to it..


Thanks! It is some forward facing LED's away from being perfect.... 

Open to serious offers. Thanks!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

That's a good looking truck and once I saw your thread I recognized it.
Im not a member there but was all over truck forums when I ordered my 2021 last march.
Actually took the 2wd air dam part number (from your thread) to my dealer to get one.
Good luck with the sale, I'm sure it'll go fast!!!


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Dealers are paying far and way above market value, why not go there?


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

magnatrac said:


> That's a good looking truck and once I saw your thread I recognized it.
> Im not a member there but was all over truck forums when I ordered my 2021 last march.
> Actually took the 2wd air dam part number (from your thread) to my dealer to get one.
> Good luck with the sale, I'm sure it'll go fast!!!


Thanks!
I definitely didn't plan on putting it on the chopping block, but it is what it is.


Mountain Bob said:


> Dealers are paying far and way above market value, why not go there?


I reached out to the dealer i got it from, and typical scum, they offered me 38k w/ plow. He said once you put a plow on "you lose 30%". I promptly told him to pound sand and do not call me again.

I hit up another dealer, didn't mention plow or any other accessories. They offered me 35k.

So, here we are...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Rodknee said:


> Thanks!
> I definitely didn't plan on putting it on the chopping block, but it is what it is.
> 
> I reached out to the dealer i got it from, and typical scum, they offered me 38k w/ plow. He said once you put a plow on "you lose 30%". I promptly told him to pound sand and do not call me again.
> ...


I'd think it would go faster with the plow this time of year.
Both are hard to find and there's been plenty of snow recently.
Again good luck with the sale.


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Since people here helped me, I figured I would give the guys on this site and the Ford forum a shot before opening up the Bookface marketplace/craigslist flood gates.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well,as a general rule, companies are not fond of modified vehicles, unless they did the mods themselves.


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,as a general rule, companies are not fond of modified vehicles, unless they did the mods themselves.


Agreed and understood. I put 14 years into the automotive field before changing careers, so i get it. i want to sell the truck, but luckily at this point, i don't need to.

I may pull off the goodies, and trade it in, providing the numbers work out. Right now it is a fourth vehicle that is not really needed.

The crazy part, is i am looking at wide outs again...


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Truck sold in stock trim. I am parting out all the goodies in another thread.

Thanks again for looking!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Locking this up since it's sold.


----------

